# Tedder tire question



## JeffRocknr (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a 4 basket hay tedder that sees some road travel. My problem is I wore out the original tires and the only thing my tire shop has to put on them is lawn mower tires. I had to put 2 sets on this past summer. There has to be a heavier tire out there that is made for this application, but I can't seem to find it. Any one have any suggestions? thanks


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

what size is the tire? Golf cart tires might work on some???


----------



## JeffRocknr (Nov 25, 2009)

That is a good idea. I am not sure off the top of my head I will have to double check the size. I have it stored away in the barn for the winter.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I had to order some in, all they had local is 2 ply stuff that falls apart. You can get 4 ply online or the tire dealer can get them. Slime helps the 2 ply ones a bit but costs more than the right tire in the first place.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

TSC has the size but it won't hold air for a long time. Change you tire dealer ... Askew tire in Gainesville, TX has them for a little more in price but they work. Mine a re 8" tubless.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

gradyjohn said:


> TSC has the size but it won't hold air for a long time. Change you tire dealer ... Askew tire in Gainesville, TX has them for a little more in price but they work. Mine a re 8" tubless.


Funny you mentioned that, I bought some last year and had exactly that problem, ended up putting tubes in them this winter...guess I am now in the no TSC tedder tire group, will be watching the other solutions.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

I am fortunate enough that my tedder and rake have the same tires on them but always have 2 on hand just in case and 1 mounted on a rim. very handy, and if one blows just go to the tire store when you have some time and they will mount it for me in 5 mins.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I wish they made more tedders with bigger, more road- worthy tires. I pull mine down the road with my pickup some. Every time I hit a big bump I hope they don't blow out. I'm sure those wheel bearings are not designed for road use either.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My tedder is a rear fold so all 4 tires wear pretty similar, the wing type must be pretty rough on the middle pair of tires.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

watch mixing tires , when I needed a tire for our tedder I went to local garage and got same size but different brand. Started to notice tedder was not picking up all the hay on certain baskets, finally firgued out the tires were different heights even though they were the same size. As I have said before ,
' no sense in being stupid if you don't show it" and we show it often!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Try http://www.millertire.com/ I've found I'll spend a lot of time and fuel trying to find a tire and can often get them delivered to my front gate from Miller for less.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm like Mike120, I buy just about all of my tires from Miller.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

My tire dealer orders a set of 4 ply tires for me. I can get about 4 years on a set. Every 2 years I swap the set on the wings with the set in the middle then buy a set of 4 when they all wear out and start over agin. Bearings on the wing wheels only last a couple of years because the wings are up most of the time and they catch some rain water. If I could remember to park it for the winter with the wings down, I would probably change alot less bearings. Duh.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Just ordered a set of 8 tedder tires from Miller.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

DKFarms said:


> My tire dealer orders a set of 4 ply tires for me. I can get about 4 years on a set. Every 2 years I swap the set on the wings with the set in the middle then buy a set of 4 when they all wear out and start over agin. Bearings on the wing wheels only last a couple of years because the wings are up most of the time and they catch some rain water. If I could remember to park it for the winter with the wings down, I would probably change alot less bearings. Duh.


I will second that!


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Digging this post back up because its the closest I can find to my current problem..... I need to change the tire and bearings on one of my wheels but for the life of me I cannot get the wheel off the spindle. NH 169 far outside wheel, Any suggestions or tips?

Ben


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Remove spindle from tedder, don't worry about removing wheel from spindle.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

How do you change bearings without removing the spindle?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

To do the bearings though he will need to support the rim on 2 blocks so the spindle is hanging, back the nut off a turn or two and smack the nut and spindle. The back bearing will likely stay on the spindle and come out of the rim.

Hard to do on the tedder. Spindle just held on with a roll pin or two.



8350HiTech said:


> Remove spindle from tedder, don't worry about removing wheel from spindle.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

discbinedr said:


> How do you change bearings without removing the spindle?


Whoops. Skimmed over that! Still want to remove from tedder though.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

wheatridgefarmMD said:


> Digging this post back up because its the closest I can find to my current problem..... I need to change the tire and bearings on one of my wheels but for the life of me I cannot get the wheel off the spindle. NH 169 far outside wheel, Any suggestions or tips?
> 
> Ben


What 8350 said then just use a press. Had same issue with mine and did not think of it til to late. Had a flat in field and was pissed off. Many times a hammer is a bad idea.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Don't know if it is built like my Krone...I used a 2-jaw puller on the hub. It did not take much force, but enough that SOMETHING (and i didnt want to use a hammer) was needed

73, Mark


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I took some pics from my Kuhn tedder spindle pile. The bearings rust a bit and don't like to break loose at first. There isn't much going on inside though so setting up so the tire doesn't wiggle around soaking up your blows works well.


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen, the blocks and hammer trick worked rather easily. My initial attempt with a rubber mallet didnt accomplish anything. I had already removed the spindle as I am replacing bushings where they pivot, this is how I discovered the bad bearing and figured the tire was wore might as well do it all at once.


----------

